# Sticky  Welcome to our UK Forum



## CraigStables (Oct 5, 2003)

After much time waiting we finally have our own little place on P-Fury









Use this place to ask questions with regards to P's + the UK or just for general UK chat. But dont forget about the rest of the forums on here aswell, as these should be your first point of call for info + answers!!

Anyway....hope this forum gets a decent amount of regular posters and we can grow the UK P scene a little!


----------



## steveling (Jun 6, 2003)

..... great idea craig , im gonna be posting here quite a bit .


----------



## Burf (Nov 3, 2003)

Good to see the UK crowd going from strength to strength!


----------



## Judazzz (Jan 13, 2003)

Good luck with your new forum, guys


----------



## BrandNew (Mar 8, 2005)

Schweet. Maybe i might finally find somone in Bournemouth who has Piranhas too


----------



## TheSaint (Apr 15, 2004)

I was just cruising the piranha hobby section when I noticed the Union Jack staring at me









great to see we finally got a little bit of GB on p-fury!


----------



## caribekeeper (Feb 26, 2004)

RULE BRITTANIA...


----------



## LOON (Jan 30, 2004)

caribekeeper said:


> RULE BRITTANIA...
> [snapback]1023260[/snapback]​


----------



## psycho (Mar 14, 2005)

cool a uk forum









greetz psycho 
dutch forum!!!!!!!!1


----------



## storme37 (Aug 12, 2005)

piranha in the uk


----------



## houghy100 (Dec 26, 2005)

Paul says hi.
Check my local on the map, I dont know anyone else with P's.
Rhom for sale 5-6 inches.
____________________

SOLD!


----------



## Aiden (Jan 24, 2007)

Great 2 see uk bit anyone live in northampton?


----------



## SamT (Feb 13, 2006)

You live in Northampton?

Cobblers....


----------



## scent troll (Apr 4, 2005)

good day friends


----------



## WhiteLineRacer (Jul 13, 2004)

Four year between posts, thats gotta be some kind of record Central


----------

